# Do your prem babies cry??



## kirsty2376

My twin prem babies were born at 32 weeks and are now 5 weeks old. They wake up for their feeds every 4 hours but do not cry. They usually just start to wriggle about and open their mouths looking for food. 
I know they can cry as they have both cried before, but since we have been home they have probably only cried about 3 times. Is this normal??


----------



## Sam182

I cant say whether it's normal or not but Alexander certainly does cry!! Maybe something to ask your HV about but I'm sure there's nothing wrong. You're just lucky!


----------



## toothfairyx

If you left them and left them and left them I bet you would hear some noise!
Jonny has a cracking set of lungs on him when he gets hungry.


----------



## danielle1987

I dont think there is anything wrong, I think your just a lucky mummy lol. My lo wakes up and doesnt cry for food in the morning he just wriggles, and goos and gas, I wake up yo hearing him on the monitor, Look and hes wriggling about. xx


----------



## AP

Mine never either, not til after 6 months at least.

She makes up for it in tantrums now ;)


----------



## confused87com

Mikey used to cry while in nicu, always 10 mins befor ehis feed was due just so the nurses didnt forget him! u cud hear him thru the incubator, wen he got in a cot they were threatening to put him back in the incubator just cause they cudnt hear him so well! every baby does its own thing, n if urs know they get what they want from their wriggling then they dont need to cry!


----------



## BabyRN2mommy

kirsty2376 said:


> My twin prem babies were born at 32 weeks and are now 5 weeks old. They wake up for their feeds every 4 hours but do not cry. They usually just start to wriggle about and open their mouths looking for food.
> I know they can cry as they have both cried before, but since we have been home they have probably only cried about 3 times. Is this normal??

Hey I'm a NICU nurse :) It's normal for 37 weekers who were 32 weeks to not fuss too much. They are still technically preemies. In the next few weeks, they will throw tantrums for you I promise! :)


----------



## kirsty2376

Thanks everyone, actually just after I posted this, one of them cried at bottle time lol, so they obviously can cry when they are hungry :) Thanks


----------



## Srrme

Fenix can cry up a storm!!


----------



## lozzy21

You just have quiet baby's, some scream as soon as they are hungry others look for it first and don't scream untill they are starving.


----------



## PoodleMommy

I was worried about my baby because he didn't cry -- at all -- while getting his blood drawn. The next day, he yanked his cannula out for the 100th time and when the nurse put it back in, he pitched the biggest fit, crying like a champ! I hated that he was mad about getting the cannula, but it was reassuring that he does indeed cry. :) He also now starts to fuss/cry when it's time for a feeding and the nurse is slow getting it started.


----------

